# January 2023 Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (3 January 2023)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the January 2023 stock tipping competition! 

This month there were two entrants who forgot to post in the thread of their stock tip in accordance with the competition rules: @Captain_Chaza, and @BossMan. If those entrants post in the thread of their competition entry within the next 48 hours they will be added to the January competition.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entry and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 January 2023)

Thanks Joe.  Glad to see that the numbers have kept up. Definitely a flurry of activity yesterday. 

Now, this month, a certain tipster is out of the blocks early, and strong. Will it be sustained?







*Player**Ticker**Entry price*​*Gain/Loss*​*Change in %*​*1.**peter2*GCM0.017​0.003​*17.65*​


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 January 2023)

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to the January 2023 stock tipping competition!
> 
> This month there were two entrants who forgot to post in the thread of their stock tip in accordance with the competition rules: @Captain_Chaza, and @BossMan. If those entrants post in the thread of their competition entry within the next 48 hours they will be added to the January competition.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe
I think you missed my entry   *POS*


----------



## Joe Blow (3 January 2023)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Hi Joe
> I think you missed my entry   *POS*
> 
> View attachment 151179




I got the entry, just didn't see a post in the POS thread to complete the entry in accordance with the competition rules.


----------



## peter2 (3 January 2023)

Re *GCM*. Today's price is where it should have closed last month, securing the win, but alas.
Clearly there were some shenanigans in the closing auction and I even ended up buying some at 0.017. Only enough to pay for brokerage though, unless it goes higher. 

Natural selection feels good when we're the one selected. Exaltation in this business is very fleeting but enjoyable.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (3 January 2023)

peter2 said:


> Re *GCM*. Today's price is where it should have closed last month, securing the win, but alas.
> Clearly there were some shenanigans in the closing auction and I even ended up buying some at 0.017. Only enough to pay for brokerage though, unless it goes higher.
> 
> Natural selection feels good when we're the one selected. Exaltation in this business is very fleeting but enjoyable.



  As an Officer and a Gentleman 
I thought you would sail in a gentlemanly fashion and Buy on the Open 
*Not a price that was set Last year

*


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2023)

Better put a copy of day 1 results


----------



## BossMan. (3 January 2023)

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone and welcome to the January 2023 stock tipping competition!
> 
> This month there were two entrants who forgot to post in the thread of their stock tip in accordance with the competition rules: @Captain_Chaza, and @BossMan. If those entrants post in the thread of their competition entry within the next 48 hours they will be added to the January competition.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Added my comments for BET


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2023)

@Captain_Chaza, and @BossMan. have now been added to the January competition. Thank you for adding your posts.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 January 2023)

I think @basilio needs a speeding ticket, raised a big dust cloud as he shot through,  or perhaps it's was just 2 vehicles speeding in opposite directions that's given that appearance 😬🤭
Nice one Bas. 🥳


----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)

Only early in the month but an quick look at the starting journey of all entries along with the Comp's Ladder.


----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)

A couple good movers so far today for @raimop TEG & @Ibza GGE


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 January 2023)

PROTEST!   PROTEST!   PROTEST


debtfree said:


> A couple good movers so far today for @raimop TEG & @Ibza GGE
> 
> View attachment 151249



Protest!  Protest! Protest!

GGE and TEG have had ZERO  (ZILCH)  (0) VOLUME in over 2 weeks before the start


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2023)

There's no volume requirements for the monthly competition, only the yearly competition.
This is the monthly competition.

It appears that I have a new neighbour!
Yoo Hoo @Miner hello


----------



## divs4ever (5 January 2023)

i believe 'currently trading ' ( meaning not suspended from trading )

 am unclear on stocks in a trading halt ( not that i noticed any issues about that currently )

 FOR THE MONTHLY COMP.  the yearly has several different rules


----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)

Nothing out of place in my view either ..... anyway plenty of Volume in both Stock as far as I can see in I/Charts


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 January 2023)

*I TRUST these Charts and have for 20 years*

*Sailing the TEG  -------One Day at a Time




Sailing the GGE --------One Day at a Time



Salute and Gods' speed  to all
	

		
			
		

		
	




*


----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)




----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)




----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)

I've had a few strange things happen of late in I/Charts. Colin told me it was all fixed but not so @Captain_Chaza


----------



## divs4ever (5 January 2023)

TEG

Trade History​Download CSV
Trade History table

SORTDATE INASCENDINGORDERSORTOPEN $INASCENDINGORDERSORTHIGH $INASCENDINGORDERSORTLOW $INASCENDINGORDERSORTCLOSE $INASCENDINGORDERSORTCHANGE $INASCENDINGORDERSORTCHANGE %INASCENDINGORDERSORTVOLUMEINASCENDINGORDER04/01/20230.0210.0210.0180.018-0.003-14.2912,377,30903/01/20230.0220.0220.0210.021-0.001-4.55552,38830/12/20220.0230.0230.0210.022-0.001-4.352,034,75029/12/20220.0220.0230.0220.0230.0029.524,590,81628/12/20220.0220.0230.0210.0210.0000.008,741,86323/12/20220.0220.0250.0210.021-0.001-4.5541,987,74022/12/20220.0210.0230.0210.0220.00210.0028,771,14621/12/20220.0200.0210.0190.0200.0000.0031,105,33420/12/20220.0180.0200.0180.0200.00211.1126,177,50019/12/20220.0170.0180.0170.0180.0015.884,147,891


GGE

Trade History​Download CSV
Trade History table

SORTDATE INASCENDINGORDERSORTOPEN $INASCENDINGORDERSORTHIGH $INASCENDINGORDERSORTLOW $INASCENDINGORDERSORTCLOSE $INASCENDINGORDERSORTCHANGE $INASCENDINGORDERSORTCHANGE %INASCENDINGORDERSORTVOLUMEINASCENDINGORDER04/01/20230.0190.0190.0170.0180.0000.00275,45303/01/20230.0190.0190.0180.0180.0000.00843,03030/12/20220.0190.0190.0180.0180.0000.00783,32429/12/20220.0190.0190.0180.0180.0000.001,703,99528/12/20220.0170.0190.0160.0180.0015.882,396,63523/12/20220.0170.0180.0170.0170.0000.001,192,67522/12/20220.0180.0180.0170.017-0.001-5.56992,32721/12/20220.0180.0190.0180.0180.0000.001,340,81520/12/20220.0190.0190.0180.0180.0000.00931,700


both lists according to Commsec  ( which can have their own reliability issues )

to me the more interesting aspect  is the variance of data ( from different sources )

 cheers


----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)

I also press the Stock Screener Icon in I/C and all I get is the below, it was suppose to be fixed but ............


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 January 2023)

But where are the Volumes / Trades/day?


----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)

I can see clearly that they're not in your charts  as you have displayed but they are in the charts I have shown as you can see. Why I don't know @Captain_Chaza


----------



## divs4ever (5 January 2023)

Historical data


Search by security code TEG  Search


   Date
	

		
			
		

		
	


  Change  Open  High  Low  CloseVolume   04/01/2023  -14.3%  $0.021  $0.021  $0.018  $0.0186,591,953   03/01/2023  -4.5%  $0.022  $0.022  $0.021  $0.021377,388   30/12/2022  -4.3%  $0.023  $0.023  $0.021  $0.0221,832,874   29/12/2022  9.5%  $0.022  $0.023  $0.022  $0.0233,114,998   28/12/2022  0.0%  $0.022  $0.023  $0.021  $0.0216,334,079   23/12/2022  -4.5%  $0.022  $0.024  $0.021  $0.02126,056,528   22/12/2022  10.0%  $0.021  $0.023  $0.021  $0.02219,306,309   21/12/2022  0.0%  $0.02  $0.021  $0.019  $0.0214,974,592   20/12/2022  11.1%  $0.018  $0.02  $0.018  $0.0218,647,562   19/12/2022  5.9%  $0.017  $0.018  $0.017  $0.0183,038,780   16/12/2022  6.3%  $0.015  $0.019  $0.015  $0.01723,428,180   15/12/2022  0.0%  $0.016  $0.016  $0.016  $0.0164,354,706


 from Bell Direct 

Historical data


Search by security code  GGE  Search


   Date
	

		
			
		

		
	


  Change  Open  High  Low  CloseVolume   04/01/2023  0.0%  $0.019  $0.019  $0.019  $0.01953   03/01/2023  0.0%  $0.019  $0.019  $0.018  $0.019763,030   30/12/2022  5.6%  $0.019  $0.019  $0.019  $0.019661,784   29/12/2022  0.0%  $0.019  $0.019  $0.018  $0.018600,500   28/12/2022  5.9%  $0.017  $0.019  $0.017  $0.0181,560,189   23/12/2022  0.0%  $0.017  $0.018  $0.017  $0.017631,575   22/12/2022  -5.6%  $0.018  $0.018  $0.017  $0.017443,488   21/12/2022  0.0%  $0.018  $0.019  $0.018  $0.018940,815   20/12/2022  0.0%  $0.019  $0.019  $0.018  $0.018247,105   19/12/2022  5.9%  $0.017  $0.018  $0.017  $0.0181,990,708   16/12/2022  -5.6%  $0.018  $0.018  $0.017  $0.0175,019,073   15/12/2022  -5.3%  $0.019  $0.019  $0.018  $0.0181,320,493


 from Bell Direct


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2023)

debtfree said:


> I can see clearly that they're not in your charts  as you have displayed but they are in the charts I have shown as you can see. Why I don't know



Maybe one is showing Commsec only and not Choe (Chi-X)


----------



## divs4ever (5 January 2023)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Maybe one is showing Commsec only and not Choe (Chi-X)



 that would be an annoying complication  for traders  ( i have seen evidence of that elsewhere in different data feeds )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2023)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Maybe one is showing Commsec only and not Choe (Chi-X)



Of course I mean ASX trades and chi-X trades; I've  noticed some brokers quote both but only report on when traded


----------



## divs4ever (5 January 2023)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Of course I mean ASX trades and chi-X trades; I've  noticed some brokers quote both but only report one when traded



that is NORMALLY how i have seen it  , but some interesting anomalies appear from time to time 

 thank goodness i don't need precise trading volumes for my decisions ( but does play havoc if i use some  triggers for further investigation )


----------



## debtfree (5 January 2023)

End of day update ....


----------



## debtfree (Friday at 6:10 PM)

i can't believe it's Friday! 
End of *Week 1* in the January 2023 Monthly Tipping Comp. *XSO* was *up 1.21%* this week but the *ASF Team Average* was *up 2.59%* thanks to some really good movers up the top of the Ladder this week  .

The Light Violet line of @Ibza *GGE 31.58%* has roared up the middle of the chart to take *1st Place* convincingly on the 4th try at the Competition. Go you good thing, well done . But can you last the month ?
@craigj *1MC 16.67%* now in *2nd Place* made a quick move today to surprise @basilio *WIN 15.15%* who was caught napping but still hung onto *3rd Place*. Another 2 good movers this week .

@peter2 *GCM 11.76%* had a great start to the Comp on Tuesday but since then has fell back towards the pack ........ but still hangs onto *4th Place* .
The 2 brothers  @qldfrog *ARU 9.68%* and @Sdajii *AGY 9.65%* are back at it again sitting in 4th & 5th place and I'm sure enjoying each other's company over the weekend .

Overall a pretty good week by most but I have noticed one that has the dusting duties over the weekend .

Below is the the visual journey of all entries along with the Ladder. Good luck next week and make sure you enjoy the weekend Folks .


----------



## mullokintyre (Friday at 6:40 PM)

Woo Hoo, not coming last!
mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Friday at 6:44 PM)

"_Oh what a tangled web we weave,
When we try to outguess the market_ "


----------



## farmerge (Saturday at 6:36 PM)

Dona Ferentes said:


> "_Oh what a tangled web we weave,
> When we try to outguess the market_ "



And Farmer was travelling very nicely until Thursday


----------



## divs4ever (Saturday at 6:45 PM)

mullokintyre said:


> Woo Hoo, not coming last!
> mick



looks like i picked a month early

 so will probably be a buffer  to shield you from the feather duster 

 good luck


----------



## frugal.rock (Saturday at 7:17 PM)

mullokintyre said:


> Woo Hoo, not coming last!
> mick



Yeah... woo hoo


----------



## debtfree (Monday at 4:46 PM)

What's going on? Is the Comp finishing this week?


----------



## farmerge (Monday at 5:31 PM)

debtfree said:


> What's going on? Is the Comp finishing this week?
> 
> View attachment 151406



Good for those sitting above the green line. I can't  take a trick at the moment. Start off well each day and fall into a whole by day's end.


----------



## Sdajii (Monday at 7:11 PM)

debtfree said:


> What's going on? Is the Comp finishing this week?
> 
> View attachment 151406



Mr. Frog continues to taunt me by consistently remaining one place ahead of me. More importantly, he is given the colour green which is my favourite, and I'm stuck with some ugly beige nonsense.

The above are the important issues. Let's not be distracted by Ibza's tip's trivial little increase or any silly discussion suggesting the team as a whole has achieved mentionworthy results.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (Monday at 7:20 PM)

Sdajii said:


> Mr. Frog continues to taunt me by consistently remaining one place ahead of me. More importantly, he is given the colour green which is my favourite, and I'm stuck with some ugly beige nonsense.
> 
> The above are the important issues. Let's not be distracted by Ibza's tip's trivial little increase or any silly discussion suggesting the team as a whole has achieved mentionworthy results.



Crikey!
I didn't hear the Starting  gun go off

Not to worry!
A month is a  very long time at sea 

Lots of time to catch up with the leaders


----------



## divs4ever (Monday at 9:07 PM)

Sdajii said:


> Mr. Frog continues to taunt me by consistently remaining one place ahead of me. More importantly, he is given the colour green which is my favourite, and I'm stuck with some ugly beige nonsense.
> 
> The above are the important issues. Let's not be distracted by Ibza's tip's trivial little increase or any silly discussion suggesting the team as a whole has achieved mentionworthy results.



are you sure he ( qldfrog )  is not clearing the way for you ??

 and giving you the green-light to pass when it is safe


----------



## Sdajii (Tuesday at 1:37 AM)

divs4ever said:


> are you sure he ( qldfrog )  is not clearing the way for you ??
> 
> and giving you the green-light to pass when it is safe




@qldfrog bro, they're on to us! Change tack, time for plan B.


----------



## qldfrog (Tuesday at 6:38 AM)

Sdajii said:


> @qldfrog bro, they're on to us! Change tack, time for plan B.



Bro, we are in for the fjnal win, you take first this time, i will do second...
BTW green is our fav colour and green light we have...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Tuesday at 12:06 PM)

So, _gg, _I guess being forced to make another pick because UMike 'stole' your CVN has delivered upside, 

*3.**Garpal Gumnut*PEN0.13​0.025​*+19.23*​

Whereas CVN is languishing , at 0%


----------



## debtfree (Tuesday at 5:21 PM)

Quick update EOD ......


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 5:29 PM)

Fayre dinkum @Miner 
I get up for a few minutes and yout go and jump in me grave. 
I'm not used to having neighbours either side.  🍻


----------



## debtfree (Tuesday at 6:19 PM)

frugal.rock said:


> Fayre dinkum @Miner
> I get up for a few minutes and yout go and jump in me grave.
> I'm not used to having neighbours either side.  🍻



Yes I can't believe it, NWM =* N*o *W*ay *M*iner


----------



## qldfrog (Tuesday at 6:48 PM)

debtfree said:


> Yes I can't believe it, NWM =* N*o *W*ay *M*iner



And today ARU
All Reverse Unlimited


----------



## farmerge (Tuesday at 7:11 PM)

Down, down, down the slippery slope I slide. Fast heading into the wooden spoon country


----------



## debtfree (Yesterday at 5:33 PM)

Quick Chart update .... @Ibza is racing away


----------



## farmerge (Yesterday at 5:42 PM)

debtfree said:


> Quick Chart update .... @Ibza is racing away
> 
> View attachment 151542



Hmm with a 50% increase is going to take a bit of catching. But I still believe in BRN, maybe a late rally in the last week will be the turn around !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmerge (Yesterday at 5:44 PM)

Instead of going with BRN this month, perhaps I should have picked a penny dreadful, where a miniscule increase is a monumental percentage increase!!!!!!


----------



## debtfree (Yesterday at 5:49 PM)

farmerge said:


> Instead of going with BRN this month, perhaps I should have picked a penny dreadful, where a miniscule increase is a monumental percentage increase!!!!!!



Maybe just pick one that's going up @farmerge


----------



## farmerge (Yesterday at 5:50 PM)

debtfree said:


> Maybe just pick one that's going up @farmerge



Not grinning about BRN at this stage of the comp


----------

